# TURKEY | Projects & Construction



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

*Akbank Akademi Life Center*
Kocaeli, Northwestern Turkey









Akbank Akademi Yaşam Merkezi - Arkitera


TeCe Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan sosyal tesis yapısı, Akbank Şekerpınar Kampüsü’nde yer alıyor.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

*AVVLU*
Kocaeli, Northwestern Turkey









AVVLU - Arkitera


Kocaeli'de bulunan, altta iş yeri, üstte konuttan oluşan apartman yapısı ofisvesaire tarafından tasarlandı ve 2018 yılında inşa edildi.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

*Batman Güneştekin Art Refinery*
Batman, Eastern Turkey









Güneştekin Art Refinery'nin İlk Detayları Paylaşıldı - Arkitera


Mimari tasarımı Emre Arolat Architecture'a ait Güneştekin Art Refinery projesinin ilk detayları ve görselleri paylaşıldı. Batman'da 1.700.000 m² arazi üzerinde kurgulanan müze, 600.000 m² açık sergi alanı ve 25.500 m² kapalı alana sahip.




www.arkitera.com















Edil Arda said:


>


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

Nef City 82
Kırşehir, Central Turkey




























Nef City 82'de Yol Çalışmaları Başladı - NefCity82


Nef City 82 yatırımcılar tarafından yoğun talep görmeye devam ederken, Nef projede onaylı olan yol çalışmalarına başladığını duyurdu




nefcity82.com


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

*Türkan Saylan Contemporary Life Center*
Muğla, Southwest Turkey









Türkan Saylan Çağdaş Yaşam Merkezi - Arkitera


Bcn Design Studio tarafından tasarlanan ve Muğla'da inşa edilen proje 2020 yılında kullanıma açıldı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

*Batman Güneştekin Art Refinery*
Batman, Eastern Turkey






GUNESTEKIN ART REFINERY – EAA-EMRE AROLAT ARCHITECTURE







emrearolat.com

















































BATMAN | Güneştekin Art Refinery | Pro


https://emrearolat.com/project/gunestekin-art-refinery/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

*OMM – Odunpazarı Modern Museum*
Eskişehir, Central Turkey









OMM – Odunpazarı Modern Müze


OMM – ODUNPAZARI MODERN MÜZE, Kengo Kuma and Associates’ın (KKAA) imzasını taşıyan, Odunpazarı sivil mimarisi, Osmanlı kubbe mimarisi ve geleneksel Japon mimarisindeki öğelerden aldığı referanslarla tasarladığı 4.500 m2’lik çağdaş bir sanat alanı.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The design of the Odunpazarı Modern Museum is superb! The collection seems very interesting too.


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

*Mezitli Municipality New Service Building*
Mersin, South Turkey









Mezitli Belediyesi Yeni Hizmet Binası


İkiartıbir Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan belediye binası Mersin Mezitli'de bulunuyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------

